# I'm getting better "but"



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I am getting better but having a hard time trying to figure out why some of my shots go to the right as seen in the photo, shooting 1/4 steel with

1842 tubes at 10m. Any ideas welcome. At least now I am not missing the paper plate.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are shooting better than you think. I remember thinking when I shot a group like yours, "this really sucks". Then learning that shooting a very tight group is not so common. So chin up! Ask any of us here to shoot 20 some shots and you may not see as big a gulf as you are thinking.

Slingshot accuracy is a fascinating and frustrating challenge all in the same package


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shoot 5 shots and see where the center of the group is. If it is to the right of your intended target, then slightly rotate your top fork a bit to the right ... use your bands as a guide to the degree of rotation. Essentially you just want to align your point of aim with your point of impact. Shoot another 5 shots and adjust again if needed.

You need to be very consistent with the way you hold your head relative to the bands. Slight variations will affect your sight picture. If you change your head position slightly, then your bands will seem to be lined up on top of each other, but your hold will not be truly vertical.

Personally, I find every frame I shoot requires a slightly different rotation adjustment.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is a very nice group...and using 1/4" ammo makes it even better, as far as I'm concerned. Smaller ammo, at least for me, is tougher to get a consistent release.

Put a smaller target up...like a card or a post it note glued to a piece of cardboard or paper. The smaller target will increase your focus and concentration. Keep making the targets smaller as your groups get better....before you know it you will be lighting up the matches.

Keep after it and have fun.

Todd


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> You are shooting better than you think. I remember thinking when I shot a group like yours, "this really sucks". Then learning that shooting a very tight group is not so common. So chin up! Ask any of us here to shoot 20 some shots and you may not see as big a gulf as you are thinking.
> 
> Slingshot accuracy is a fascinating and frustrating challenge all in the same package


Ray -Your comments are encouraging. Finally got to band up some of your pouches; looking forward to shooting with them. 
Felix


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think your shooting just fine


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Could be nothing, but, be really fussy and check and see if the tubes are "exactly" the same length...

or,

How "side-on" are you when you are aiming?

Personally, "Groups are Good!!!" now you gotta shift them in the right direction. Then you're gonna be dangerous! Get someone or yourself to

video your shooting! Then some of the guys and gals might 'see' something to help you with. But, Yeah - go for a smaller plate....!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments, all appreciated!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sometimes, with any shooting, shots consistently "off target" in their OWN group can be from anticipation. You are anticipating the release, flicking the forks, flinching, even blinking or breathing in anticipation if the release. If this is your case, you are indeed anticipating consistently! A very simple (when practiced safely) and very eye opening drill with pistols and anticipation goes like this. Two trained gun guys in range. I was training with a semi auto pistol. Very simple. You both clear the camber (magazine or no magazine) in my gun. Eyes and ears on. I give the weapon to my training partner. His job is to either place a round in the chamber or not. He returns my weapon in a safe manner. I take my shooting stance. He places an empty casing/cartridge on the flat top of the barrel of my weapon and steps back. Josie Wales could now pull the trigger with no round in the chamber and the casing sits dead still. It's a training trick and an amazing one. Confident there was no round in the chamber.... Breath, squeeze, BOOM! Good solid hit. Next time, no round. I pulled that gun down and to the left so bad the the casing fell to the right! I'm an ok pistol shooter. Been shooting for years. This simple (very important you and your partner are familiar with range, weapons and you!) ex cerise changed my shooting forever. We did it all afternoon. Josie could pull that trigger over and over on an empty chamber all day, the casing dead still. It took me quite some time to not have the empty casing fall off of the barrel. For years I'd been hitting the mark While anticipating..... After training and discussion, I had been adjusting my sight picture for 15 years accommodate for my "flinch". SO, maybe try a "wrist rocket" style for a bit where you can just let the brace do the work. Place your hand flat ish on grip (as you can on wrist rockets and perfectly paracorded slings) not gripped, but "pushed" steady. Have a buddy watch the sling, during shots, the sling only. Does it dip right? Try this with your other shooter with your normal grip with your buddy watching and see if you dip, flinch, breath it right, to the right. I watch my non slinger friends do this all the time. Wow sorry for all that. I hope it helps. Chime in please real shooters. The pistol trick is for pistols. I was making a point. Good luck. I'm a rookie as well and my shots are sometimes wild. Anticipation MAY NOT BE IT. Man this is fun right? Shredding cans is stupid fun!!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

stinger, you might have something there about the anticipation of the shot, almost every one of the shots to the right I seen the ammo hit, and the shots in the center of the circle I did not see the actual ammo hit, and now that you have woke me up, in my 20+ years of archery, I had that same problem haunt me every now and then, and this is a 7" pie plate with a 2" circle, with that small of target any little movement in my slingshot hand would show up, out comes the video camera.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Tons of range saftey stuff I left out. I was shooting with Josie Wales after all. Be safe folks. Buzzards gotta eat, same as the worms.
Charles if definetly on to something. The tiniest tilt, turn in you sling hands makes great small adjustments down range. Baby steps.
Good luck.,


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

It is really interesting, I haven't shot a Bow in about 7 yrs and the bad habits I had years ago manifest in the sport I just started 3 months ago, it is interesting what the brain can do. Goes to show you, just don't develop bad habits.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I miss to the right also. I THINK the error is mostly in my left hand holding the slingshot. when I'm focused and steady I hit; when I get lazy I miss to the right. I found a relaxed slingshot hand helps a little. making sure the bands are lined up is important and prone to subtle slippage you might not be noticing. make sure your pouch release is like bill hays shows, just let the hand go limp, don't "actively" release.

also, get a smaller target. a sniper buddy of mine was the first to share the "aim small miss small" idea with me, and it totally rings true. when I shoot at a can instead of a washer, my accuracy is worse, I guess bc my brain is focused on a bigger area instead of a small point.

try lighter bands/tubes too. you can't really put all this stuff to use if your muscles are struggling on every shot. technique is best built with light bands.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting, but most of all thanks for sharing. That's the way we all learn is by asking questions. You got some great suggestions, I'm sure they will help me. I'd like to hear how you are progressing.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Just a comment 1842 tubes are really overpowering 1/4 inch steel. If it where me I would go down to 2040s but that's irrelevant and just my preference.

On the actual topic I find when I'm shooting to the right that I might be tilting the slingshot farther than 90 degrees or that I am tilting the slingshot that way after the shot (assuming you are holding the slingshot in your left hand).

The only other thing I can think of is your head position when your on target and comfortable mark where you head is and try to put it in the same position every time. Where your head is when you shoot can completely change a shot so don't count that out until you check I have problems with that quite often.

But really man that is still really good as other people have said being consistent is hard and your doing pretty dang good if you ask me . Thanks Josh


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Byudzai, Tag and sharpshooterJD thank you for your comments, and sorry I just got back to you but yesterday was a busy day. I was finally able to get rid of my beater truck, so I didn't even get a chance to shoot, I will tonight if it doesn't rain, think I have solved the problem anyway just have to verify by shooting, thanks again!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I just wanted to thank every one for the support and comments. I believe that I have the problem solved, at least the shooting to the right problem. I am shooting left handed, so I am holding the SS in my right, what my problems was that I was trying to extend my right arm to the max on some shots and a normal relaxed extension for the rest of my shots, so when I extended my arm to the max it changed the sight window and with out adjusting I shot to the right. Here is the target from this evening, the numbered shot were the first 3 and the last shots out of 25, those are where I purposely extended my right arm.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

My $0.02 there is that every time I think I've figured out a problem, all I've really done is pull back one more layer of complexity in a tangled, subtle, and elusive quest to "eliminate the variables" and become a slingsniper. Every layer you pull back helps though; just keep chipping and you'll zero in closer and closer!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes Mr Byudzai, "every layer is like the layers of an onion, with each one you get closer to the centre but you keep crying until you get there..."


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!!! Thanks for letting us know how you are doing. To me that's a big part of why I joined the Forum is to learn how to shoot a slingshot to the best of my ability. The friendships I have gained is a bonus I will cherish forever. Yes even ole what's his name, Charles. I'm amazed at the ingenious ideas our members come up with. Well that is they tell us. Either way I'm proud to be a part of this forum. I realize not everyone will post and that's fine. I'm just selfish and want to hear their ideas.


----------

